# BCM and new key transmitter/flash pricing



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

BCM took a dump. Just for an up to date pricing for everyone Since it happens every now and then to the our GTOs:

New BCM was bought online - $100 (Don't have an estimate for dealers price which I assume is more from other posts)
1 new transmitter from Cert GM dealership - $63 (I bought 2 for just under $150, had to order since they obviously don't carry a ready supply)
BCM/transmitters flash by same GM dealership - $45 /half hour


----------

